# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Serious topic, not a joke....Does masturbation affect your workout

## Metaphysical

This thread isnt meant to be a joke or funny, im completely serious. Ive found that abstaining from sex or masturbation for a few days allows me to have MUCH more productive workouts. I dont konw what it is, but has anyone else out there noticed this or might it be in my head? (no pun intended)

----------


## BigMike J

placebo

----------


## someday

really? I like to knock one out before i go.........hmmmmmm

----------


## NJou812

Yeah....good to clean the pipes before the gym. Otherwise that dam TEST can make me pitch a tent in mid workout....well, perhapsthat's a mix of the TEST and those damn hotties at the gym!

----------


## mstearns76

I know how you feel dude. I would not have sex at least 3 day prior to a meet when I ran track in college. It messed up my legs. They just didn't feel right. Most of the guys on the team were the same way. Our coach even told us not to.

----------


## LightWeightBaby

If you are working your forearms it makes them a little more tired during the workout, I find taking a shit before working out gives me more energy

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

yes thats true that you might have more productive workouts b/c when you bust your natural test levels drop dramatically, so when you dont bust for sometime there is kind of like a build of testostorone in your body which could be the reason for a better workout !

----------


## Grant

i don't know about the test levels dropping because i have heard both theories, one being that they are replenished and even higher and two, it drops, regardless, see how it makes you feel, i personally get too relaxed if i have had sex earlier in the day. Do an experiment......just don't give us a play by play.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

im going by what my bio professor said, and he has a dr. in bio but i dunno prof's can be wrong but for the most part i think it's reliable ! there is also a few % of guys who after sex and ejaculation feel very energetic kind of like their test levels are replenished but from what ive studied it is a very very low % of males who experience this !

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

I'm relaxed after brah, so I'm guessing it will take away from your workout. The release of the pheromes puts me to sleep most of the time with ease. It's like sleeping after sex, you ever notice that's the BEST sleep you get? So IMO, if you jerk it before you workout, you'll be too relaxed to actually go as intense as prior to jerking off.

Good luck with whichever route you take in life my brother.

----------


## Gear

i think its all in ur hed bro, Toby and I had a discussion about this. I dont think it makes any difference to realse a bit of testosterone right before your workout. I have been hearing this so called issue for a long time and its something you can argue all day long. i feel much better to get some b4 a work out  :Wink:  But then again i hear that professional soccer players are not allowed to have sex b4 their major games like the world cup.

----------


## WiLLpOwEr

After you ejaculate, your body produces some chemicals(neurotransmitters??) that put you to sleep. They make you feel more drowsy. If you try to workout after that, you will notice that your intensity is much lower. I completely agree with Ronny; DO NOT masturbate before working out; but afterwards is fine.

By the way, what does this have to do with steriods ?

----------


## ENraged

> After you ejaculate, your body produces some chemicals(neurotransmitters??) that put you to sleep. They make you feel more drowsy. If you try to workout after that, you will notice that your intensity is much lower. I completely agree with Ronny; DO NOT masturbate before working out; but afterwards is fine.
> 
> By the way, what does this have to do with steriods ?



yes it does kill my workouts. always has as it stand now the poor little lady i date gets no penis till my off days. i find that it totally trashes my workouts to rub one out of get some even the night before.

----------


## markas214

Just don't masterbate while working out unless you workout at home. People at the gym tend to frown on masterbaters.

----------


## punk_bbuilder

If i dont masterbate for a couple days my workouts get really intense but i get mad wood all the time.....You can check out the thread Whacking it on AR lounge it has about 4 pages of info on rubbing one out....pretty funny too.

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

> Yeah....good to clean the pipes before the gym. Otherwise that dam TEST can make me pitch a tent in mid workout....well, perhapsthat's a mix of the TEST and those damn hotties at the gym!



So true!!!! I can't stop laughing!!!!  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## n0_Genetics

i agree with mstearns76, i was in the atheletics team previously and i couldn't sprint for shit if i wanked before training. 

similarly, i don't have the habit of wanking before workouts too. i feel lethargic and the intensity drops by a considerable amount. hence you get the best of both worlds if you wank after your workouts - 2 high intensity workouts

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> yes it does kill my workouts. always has as it stand now the poor little lady i date gets no penis till my off days. i find that it totally trashes my workouts to rub one out of get some even the night before.


Now I love weightlifting as much as the next guy, but in no way, shape, or form am I cutting off the nanny to get a few more reps in =\

----------


## Ntpadude

> Now I love weightlifting as much as the next guy, but in no way, shape, or form am I cutting off the nanny to get a few more reps in =\


I donno, I havent done serious roids yet to see if it matters much but for me, what I did the night before makes no difference on today. Although I wouldnt want to go work out after having sex. It seems what we are all working for is to look sexy and to feel sexy, so if your sexual motivation is high, then you would clearly have a better work out. After sex, its like the feeling sexy or wanting to look sexy motivation is kind of shot so I would think, sure no sex before work out. After workout sex - why not? Do you guys not fully recover and ready to go again the next day just the same or is it the roids are dampering the libido that much? Me, I can give the sex every night of the week but wife only wants to give it up about every 9 to 14 days so I dont dare miss my opportunity to get some or it will be a month before I get another chance.

----------


## Da Bull

> Yeah....good to clean the pipes before the gym. Otherwise that dam TEST can make me pitch a tent in mid workout....well, perhapsthat's a mix of the TEST and those damn hotties at the gym!


lol,happens to me to and I'm natural.Rather workout around ugly girls,stay focused on training much better.  :LOL:

----------


## asymmetrical1

run enough deca and rubbing one out is a workout in itself

----------


## steadygaining1

that is some funny shit!!

----------


## gino_slayer

> run enough deca and rubbing one out is a workout in itself



hahahaha.... its funny because its sooo sooo true  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Bigboy123

Ha thats some funny shit....

----------


## Da Bull

> run enough deca and rubbing one out is a workout in itself


You kill me sometimes  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Ron876

> This thread isnt meant to be a joke or funny, im completely serious. Ive found that abstaining from sex or masturbation for a few days allows me to have MUCH more productive workouts. I dont konw what it is, but has anyone else out there noticed this or might it be in my head? (no pun intended)


Yes the same thing happened to me. No matter what you have heard and what others tell you masturbating does mess up you workout. Not it a way that people don't understand, but it does. This is what read. Masturbating itself will not harm your workouts...But. When you do. It's a i forget how they said it so let me try.
When you masturbate it does something to your system that send whatever they said and makes your relax etc..you lose that Hulk affect!! Let me say it that way. You every waiting like 4 day or a week to masturbate? And you feel like you can lift a car? That the feeling you lose when you masturbate! it doesn't affect how you muscles grow masturbating, BUT WHEN YOU DO! Y0U LOSE THAT HULK AFFECT! It happen to me and i stopped doing at as much i was and it made a difference! I remember now looking back and i was working in the kitchen and the one guy was telling me you, "Man you sure are like really really moving and aggressive, and looking back after reading the article i remembered i wasn't masturbating a lot or not at all for weeks!! And i felt like Hulk and was really build back then. You workout are so much better when you don't masturbate. I body builder guy at my job that was huge, use to tell me don't masturbate all the time. I worked out with him. Reframe from masturbating for a week and see what i mean about the HULK affect you will get. Just do it once a week on a Friday. I don't workout on the weekend! I hope this help you.

----------


## Clove1234

I am pretty sure there is studies done on sex before physical activity and performances of any sort. I think the results are in the favor of getting it on before hand

----------


## paul_

Funny thing you revive this 2003 post, but me personally was checking out this 2 weeks ago and found out that :
-it is psychological effect, and it does lower your ambition/hunger/confidence, or if not really lower but makes it to not matter that much
-by not overdoing it, you are not affecting blood testosterone levels .
-by not doing it at all you may have better workouts and better results in life itself, but you will at one point fuck some girl and after finish you will regret doing it(because she may be ugly or dumb)
-by doing it moderately you may find some balance (for me it's like once a week and never before workouts)
At the moment I'm off, I feel like it's wrong to masturbate and with every one fap you hit it will make room and desire for another. I personally try to stop the thoughts that get me doing it, so far it's working, maybe I'm retarded but I always do what seems to work for me.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Placebo or not, the brain has a tremendous influence on the body. Do what works.

----------


## Dannyboy51577

A long time family friend was a basketball coach at a pretty successful university- had this conversation with him a while back, and the old school way of thinking was that they instructed their players not to have sex for 48 hrs before a game, they figured u would keep that pent up testosterone and have better performance during a game. Its an old school philosophy but has been suggested for years. 

There are plenty of trials and research done on this and Clove was right-putting aside the fact that there is physical exertion that may tire you out- there is a physical rise in testosterone level before, during and after sex or masturbation. Consensus is that it peaks about an hour afterwards. 

So although there might be a placebo effect like SG said, the physical aspect is that it would be beneficial for someone to workout right after. 

I would guess though, this may not have the same effect on someone supplementing test already. In that case it may be a moot point

----------


## jackfrost88

You need to go for a dry run before the gym crank that intensity and energy level up  :Smilie:

----------


## UltraFinder

I guess this could be a topic for my first post.

A few years ago there was a show called "Sports Science" maybe still on, just havent seen it. But, this particular show had 4 professional boxers 2 of which were married to each other and the other two had no relationship with each other at all. The premise was to see if the old high school football coach adage is right "no sex before the big game". 
On the first day the all boxers were taken through an extensive cardio workout--to failure I believe. The results were recorded. That night, the married couple was instructed to have sex. The following day the same test was performed. The results were surprising if I remember correctly...Not only did the males workout improve the females did too by something like 30%. I know it was the night before and not directly before workout but, to least still interesting.

----------

